# Problems applying mylar transfer tape - lining up, stuck together etc



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi I am having difficulty peeling off the stones on my stencils using mylar paper I ordered off ebay. It has a thin film which causes the tape to get stuck together v easily. It is extremely difficult to get the mylar paper to "fall" onto the stencil and pick up the stones so there are no creases in the tape. Is everyone else using a thicker transfer film to lift off stoneS?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use a thicker silicone hot fix transfer tape. I know what problem you're having, though. I get that when I use the economy mylar tape. I use each piece of silicone tape about 7-10 times because it holds its adhesive so well so the extra expense pays for itself.


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

It felt totally disheartening because the template was cut so well and design looked great. Its just getting it into the transfer film/paper. As soon as I unpeeled the mylar paper it was v thin and I was thinking there is no way this it going to pick up the stones as intended.
Whats the difference between mylar, silicone and acrylic?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use the acrylic transfer tape and have been doing so for 5+ years with no problems. It is thinner than the silicone tape, so yes it will "flap" around a little more. If I'm doing a larger design, I always use a frame. That keeps the transfer tape nice and rigid and easy to manage. It also helps with alignment. As far as the stones NOT sticking to the acrylic tape, I have not had any issues there. They stick and lift right out of the template. You do have to be sure to pack transfers more securely when shipping, as the thinner paper tends to bend/shift easier during mailing, but tightly packed boxes eliminates that. As mentioned in an earlier reply, the acrylic paper too can be used several times and will still maintain good adhesiveness. *Because it is thinner, it takes a little practice to get used to using the acrylic paper if you are not going to use frames, but it can be done.*


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the replies
I had another go today and it fared much better. My technique is not to try and apply the transfer film in one go but bit by bit starting from the top and then slowly rolling the tape down/unpeeling the backing paper in stages

what kind of frames do you use?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

hotmale4yu said:


> thanks for the replies
> My technique is not to try and apply the transfer film in one go but bit by bit starting from the top and then slowly rolling the tape down/unpeeling the backing paper in stages
> 
> what kind of frames do you use?


You may want to try completely separating the white backer from the clear transfer tape and then laying it down on top of the template. I usually start in the middle and roll the tape down towards the outer edges. I never have any problems with creases or bumps. I also start in the middle and smooth outwards with my hands to make sure the tape comes in complete contact with each rhinestone.

I think that the way you are applying your tape by trying to remove the backer as you go along might be the reason why you are having so many issues.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

The DAS system has an alignment frame setup, but you can also just use a picture frame with a flat front surface. Or make your own frame by just using some flat pieces of wood nailed together in a square. With the frame you just attach the tape to the flat part of the wood or frame, lay it above your rhinestone template and press to stones. You can use either a brayer roller or just push down with your hand on the tape. I hope this makes sense. It would be easier to show it than explain it.


----------

